# crew needed mosquito fleet 7/22 - 26th



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

Fishing every day weather permits week of 7/22 - 26th 
I usually fish out of Freeport or Galveston just depends and out to 45 miles. 
22 foot boat, f150 well maintained

looking for people who have time off to fish during the week and can help with expenses and boat cleaning when we get back.

[email protected]


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

I like to go in my boat or yours. Mine is a 22 ft Seaswirl Striper with a 200 Yamaha. I will go if the seas are less than 2 ft. My next week is also open,


----------



## Giggy McFlatty (Mar 2, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Tues and Fri*

Thanks for all the responses..... people for Tuesday had to cancel so I still have that day and Friday open if anybody is interested.


----------

